# are my goats too fat



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

My mom says by goats are too fat...I only feed 1/2 scoop to 5 goats and free feed to hay and pasture....

what do you all think??? :scratch: :scratch:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

They don't really look fat in the pics, but it is hard to tell without feeling them. Run your hands over their sides behind their shoulders--you should be able feel ribs. If you have to push hard to feel ribs, they are probably on the chunky side. There should be some padding over their ribs, but not so much that you can't feel them if you run your hands over them.


----------



## Ariel301 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hahaha if she just means the roundness of their bellies, that's not fat. It's feed inside their digestive tract. If you went a day without feeding them, they'd be 'skinny' again. We've got a doe that looks like she's overweight or pregnant all the time, but she's not fat, just big around.


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

They look normal to me!!


----------



## deineria (Nov 4, 2009)

No, they are not fat at all.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Have they been exsposed to a buck? Two look like they could even be starting to show on that. However that is also at times a very good sign for a healthy rumen.


----------



## goatnoob (Nov 1, 2009)

they look great to me! its pretty hard to get a goat to be to fat unless your feeding them LOTS of grain. what it looks like to me (as far as I can tell through the pics) is that they look pregnant, although i'm sure you would know if they were :wink:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

It's actually not always hard to get a goat fat. It looks like they just have good rumens to me, but the best way to tell is by feeling their ribs. If you can't find them through all the padding then they are too fat.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They look really healthy to me...the look in perfect condition for going into winter.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they look good to me as well.....I agree with the others ... feeling the ribs will tell you.... :wink:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Nope, certainly not fat. Goats tend to have round bellies and its due to the 4 chamber stomach. Wait till they're pregnant. Then they really look fat. Haha


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

they look good to me also, the one in the first picture looks just like my Cassidy with the mohawk on her back, lol


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

They look fine to me too. I have one goat that looks fat, but when you feel her ribs you know she is not. My girl is in good shape did I mention that round is a shape.
Suellen


----------

